# Asheville morels



## driverch39 (Mar 22, 2015)

Anyone finding any morels? I moved here a few years ago so any suggestions about the best areas around asheville for looking would be great! I dont have a clue where to hunt for them in the mountains!


----------



## juanitohortoni (Mar 19, 2015)

I looked at a spot near Hot Springs last week, but it seemed too early still. In the mountains, look for sweet coves with lots of tulip poplar and spring wildflowers (bloodroot, trillium, etc.)


----------



## cosmiccharlie84 (Apr 28, 2013)

North to East facing slopes tend to be the best. Tulip and or Ash should be present. Don't bother along rivers or creeks unless you get down around flats and flood plains. Moist fertile ridges can be good late in the season.


----------



## toddhodd (Mar 26, 2015)

Cosmiccharlie, Why are rivers and creeks no good? I heard from someone recently that if an area has flooded, then the morels won't fruit for a few years in that location. This seems counter to your suggestion of checking in flats and flood plains. Flood plains, by definition, flood. What's your take? 

Is there any difference in terms of soil drainage? For example, some flood plains I am looking in stay pretty wet for a while after rains - they don't stay flooded, but they stay moist, as the soil retains the water for a good while. Compare that to a gentle slope with tulip poplar (still a moist environment), which although protected from sun, has pretty good drainage. Both sites have poplar and ash present.


----------



## juanitohortoni (Mar 19, 2015)

Found my first blacks yesterday. A dozen near Hot Springs. This site is usually 1.5 - 2 weeks ahead of everywhere else I have found them in WNC. Happy hunting, folks. IT IS ON!!!!!


----------



## driverch39 (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks! I Think I'm going to go out tomorrow. I'll let you know if I have any luck.


----------



## juanitohortoni (Mar 19, 2015)

Things are finally starting to pop around Asheville. I went out Wednesday and found a lot. Many were small and just coming up, so I left them. If it ever stops raining, things should be kicking!


----------



## ermingle (Apr 19, 2015)

I live in marion and went for the first time today,found nothing.I looked along creeks and around alot of hardwoods but the only thing I found was a plant I looked up called a may apple root, any suggestions?


----------



## juanitohortoni (Mar 19, 2015)

I have been finding them pretty good in north/east facing coves with lots of tulip poplar around 2600 feet in elevation. They may still be happening around Marion, but you might have to head higher.


----------



## juanitohortoni (Mar 19, 2015)

Still popping here around Asheville. Just found a few pounds this morning, including three of the biggest yellows I have ever seen!


----------

